# So any other good sites to post NSFW art besides HF? (NSFW of course)



## Nega5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yo! I've only just started using FA to post most of my pr0n.

im not really a hardcore furry and nowhere else is any good to post NSFW stuff.

i use Tumblr but it's really hard to get noticed there and Hentai Foundry are really reject happy cause they only want art that is "perfect"

any ideas? XD


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

You made an account just to ask that?


----------



## Nega5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You made an account just to ask that?



Well, FA is perfect for me still and have been using it for a week now. The forums I don't feel to use as much but I thought this would be the perfect community for my question. xD


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Nega5 said:


> Well, FA is perfect for me still and have been using it for a week now. The forums I don't feel to use as much but I thought this would be the perfect community for my question. xD



Glad to know that you think so highly of us :V

Inkbunny and Weasyl accepts adult artwork but they are furry sites


----------



## Nega5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Glad to know that you think so highly of us :V
> 
> Inkbunny and Weasyl accepts adult artwork but they are furry sites


Fe I tried those but most of my stuff isn't really furry oriented and they don't accept human stuff I don't think like FA does.

I mean, I love furries as much as I do humans but yah.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you tried ringing East 6-21?


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Have you tried ringing East 6-21?


Lol


----------



## Taralack (Aug 14, 2015)

4chan? From memory that's how a lot of popular HF artists get an audience


----------



## Nega5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Taralack said:


> 4chan? From memory that's how a lot of popular HF artists get an audience



Really? Sounds pretty awesome, I may have to try it.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 14, 2015)

Nega5 said:


> Really? Sounds pretty awesome, I may have to try it.



It's dangerous to go to 4chan alone! Take this.


----------

